# Green Anole Substrate etc?



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

So about 2-3 months ago I saved an adult male green Anole from a cat and nursed it back to health with a little TLC . I've decided to keep him and am determined to get the right stuff for him. 

~~~~~~~~~~ This will be sorta long sorry ~~~~~~~~~~~

Substrate-? No clue on this on I use dirt from my yard,But i want a good substrate for him now. thinking of potting soil,but I do not know the right brands without any additives. If all else fails probably that green carpet that goes flat on the bottom of the tank for looks. 

Lighting-? I know he needs Uvb can anyone tell me a decent bulb I can use?

Food- I'll probably breed crickets from Petco, As he is wild he is eating local insects and arachnids quite nicely for the time being,but when winter comes the crickets will have to be his main source of food.

Tank- he is in a 10 gallon tank with fake plants and a little log. Misted about 3 times a day.

Any suggestions and help would be gladly appreciated. :-D

Oh yeah also I was thinking of getting a Bahama Anole for a tank mate for him do you guys think that would be an Ok roomie for him?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

For substrate, coconut fiber such as Eco Earth is great for keeping humidity. 
For UVB, a strength of 5.0 will be good (In general UVs come in 2.0, 5.0, and 10.0). The Exo Terra UV bulbs are pretty good value for what you're getting. You should probably get him a calcium powder to put on crickets if that's all he'll be eating. 
I would probably look at another green anole for a tank mate. 10 gallons is fine for him alone. Do not get another male of either species. A female green anole would be fine. I'm not sure about a female Bahama anole, they may or may not interbreed, but as far as I know the two species are compatible.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Olympia said:


> For substrate, coconut fiber such as Eco Earth is great for keeping humidity.
> For UVB, a strength of 5.0 will be good (In general UVs come in 2.0, 5.0, and 10.0). The Exo Terra UV bulbs are pretty good value for what you're getting. You should probably get him a calcium powder to put on crickets if that's all he'll be eating.
> I would probably look at another green anole for a tank mate. 10 gallons is fine for him alone. Do not get another male of either species. A female green anole would be fine. I'm not sure about a female Bahama anole, they may or may not interbreed, but as far as I know the two species are compatible.


1+

Eco Earth is great for any reptile and other slimy critters. Always supplement the feeders with vitamin D3 to make sure they have enough.. most cases they don't have enough D3 and get MBD.. Lack of D3 or calcium will cause the anole to have soft bone/ curly legs and unable to move.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok Calcium powder and coconut fiber Eco-earth, along with a Exo Terra Uv bulb 5.0. Thanks I know what I need now. Also will that 5.0 Uv bulb be able to become a basking light as well? Or do I need different bulb for that?

Yeah I'll try and get him a female Brown or Bahama Anole I do not want a green one because i do not want babies.


----------

